# MISSING : Have you seen BUILT



## CityHunter (Feb 16, 2012)

Does anyone of you have talked with BUILT recently???

She disappear at the end of december.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Feb 16, 2012)

I've been thinking the same thing. Haven't seen a post from her in ages.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 16, 2012)

Maybe she is focus on a competition a special cut or something else. Hope she is fine. We miss her a lot!


----------



## Powermaster (Feb 17, 2012)

Who needs Built when we have Tad the diet coach? (rolls eyes)...LOL.

I remember some time ago she disappeared for awhile due to a job promotion. Maybe that is the case again. Anyway, hope all is well.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 17, 2012)

Yep


----------



## squigader (Feb 17, 2012)

Good question - she's one of our most knowledgeable members. I don't suppose anyone here knows her IRL, do they?


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 17, 2012)

Probably not. Hope she'll be back soon


----------



## patricio (Feb 17, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing last week. 
The forum isn't quite the same without her, hope she's OK


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 17, 2012)

I just emailed her.... we'll see.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2012)

i pmed her in late jan n never heard back she usually gets back to everyone. hope she is ok.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## CityHunter (Feb 18, 2012)

Maybe she just can't stand us anymore which would be understandable!!!! LOL

Probably a job promotion or a super hard cut


----------



## patricio (Feb 18, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ First option is most likely


----------



## suprfast (Feb 18, 2012)

Maybe she left because I was her secret stalker.  Kidding.  I love built.  Helped me out numerous times.  Ill plan a drive up to Canada and make sure she is okay.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 18, 2012)

Built is a huge help here.   I think she's just busy.   If something serious were going on someone here would know.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 19, 2012)

Built come back!!!!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 19, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Maybe she is focus on a competition a special cut or something else. *Hope she is fine. We miss her a lot!*



X2

I'm a relative n00b to the board, but respect the incredible knowledge and genuine kindness and good humor she offers. Looking forward to her return. Until then, click the great set of abs (hers, btw) in my signature (links to her info pages/articles).


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 19, 2012)

Shes got other fish to fry


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 2, 2012)

She can fry me anytime!


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 3, 2012)

*BUILT IS ALIVE!!!!*


Hahaha...I knew I had her number from when she helped me with my last show.  Through the ever growing omnipotence that is big brother...I mean, Google, and gmail, I quickly found the number.  I called and her husband said she was out at the Arnold!  So maybe if you know what she looks like you might see her.  He said she's been really busy lately.  I told him to tell her that we all miss her and were a little worried.  Well at least it's good to know that she was not abducted by the greys or reptilians.


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 3, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## suprfast (Mar 3, 2012)

Merkaba said:


> *BUILT IS ALIVE!!!!*
> 
> 
> Hahaha...I knew I had her number from when she helped me with my last show.  Through the ever growing omnipotence that is big brother...I mean, Google, and gmail, I quickly found the number.  I called and her husband said she was out at the Arnold!  So maybe if you know what she looks like you might see her.  He said she's been really busy lately.  I told him to tell her that we all miss her and were a little worried.  Well at least it's good to know that she was not abducted by the greys or reptilians.



Great work. And I thought I was her only stalker.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 3, 2012)

other people have just suddenly stopped posting and you always wonder if something bad happened. thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 3, 2012)

Merkaba said:


> *BUILT IS ALIVE!!!!*
> 
> 
> Hahaha...I knew I had her number from when she helped me with my last show.  Through the ever growing omnipotence that is big brother...I mean, Google, and gmail, I quickly found the number.  I called and her husband said she was out at the Arnold!  So maybe if you know what she looks like you might see her.  He said she's been really busy lately.  I told him to tell her that we all miss her and were a little worried.  Well at least it's good to know that she was not abducted by the greys or reptilians.



 Thank you for the good word, Merkaba.


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Merkaba, gonna take a look to the Arnold tonight to see if I recognize her!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 4, 2012)

Emmanuel55 said:


> I think the forum isn't quite the same without her, hope she's nice [img ]http ://www. (snip)[/img]



Spam.


----------



## squigader (Mar 5, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Spam.



I really don't get it; I've noticed a lot of these kinds of spammers recently - they have a message with an invisible or really smaller picture at the end. Any idea what it's all about?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 5, 2012)

If I am correct, it's a tracker. Either someone clicks on the image or they reply to that person. This is turn allows them to track you or your posts...


----------



## Curt James (Mar 5, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> *If I am correct, it's a tracker. Either someone clicks on the image* or they reply to that person. This is turn allows them to track you or your posts...



So it's a _pay for clicks_ thing?

I'm assuming it generates revenue somehow... but HOW? 

Prince, they're reaching in your pockets, yo. 

_Spammerz, pay for some bandwidth!_ At the very least *purchase an Elite membership!*


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 6, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> If I am correct, it's a tracker. Either someone clicks on the image or they reply to that person. This is turn allows them to track you or your posts...



most likely this. never click on a link. doing so can install malware. its that easy.


----------



## CityHunter (Apr 10, 2012)

Still no news from her? She's like Mary Poppins!


----------

